# Boobies



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:?:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What???


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What? Nobody watched it yet?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

link doesnt work for me :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

same here gutted :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

No link :?:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

is the joke on us :?: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've posted the link twice??

Here it is again

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

the link doesnt work buddy honest


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Where does it take you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Funny as...toothache!!! There's some time i'll never get back!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Fixed it for you :wink:


wish you hadn't now lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That really wasn't worth the wait.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's truly awful.

Aside from the PC issue for a minute, it's totally unfunny.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I thought it was funny... that I wasted my time finding it :lol:

Sent by Android using Tapatalk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

KammyTT said:


>


You fathered a child, want a Doberman yet find that funny...don't know what's more worrying!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

To be fair I had been drinking at the time


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> To be fair I had been drinking at the time


lol don't make up excuses lol :-D


----------

